# Calling any breast cancer survivors



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

So I wasn't going to mention it.....but because I cannot STAND the thought of my FB wall or inbox being flooded with words from people I'll have to see every day, I figure strangers are a better starting place.

Any ladies here have survived breast cancer who would be willing to share? I do better with things when I have information


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Not a woman, but my wife was treated (lumpectomy and radiation) for DCIS (pre-cancerous) and a close friend of mine was treated for stage 1 breast cancer.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

uhtred said:


> Not a woman, but my wife was treated (lumpectomy and radiation) for DCIS (pre-cancerous) and a close friend of mine was treated for stage 1 breast cancer.


Doh! Yes! Lots of hubbies here too! Thanks!

First question: How long from diagnosis to surgery for your wife?


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I haven't had breast cancer but I did have a reduction back in January. If you have any questions about recovery from breast surgery I'd be happy to answer. 

In the meantime, sending you strength and all my best get well vibes to you. You seem like a tough girl who can handle a lot. That will help you I'm sure. My friend had a lumpectomy and radiation 7 years ago and is doing quite well now.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I've not had it but wanted to say I'm sorry to hear about it and I'm hopeful for a good prognosis for you. My coworker is finishing up chemo for her breast cancer now. If you lived close I'd hook you up with lots of homemade dinners and baked goods! That's what I did for her. 

I do hope you keep us posted if you feel up to it.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

notmyjamie said:


> I haven't had breast cancer but I did have a reduction back in January. If you have any questions about recovery from breast surgery I'd be happy to answer.


Same, although mine was way back in 95.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Hopefully, it hasn't matastasized. A friend of my sister had it and she tells me she's free of it.

It had matastasized for me. Other than visits to the doctor, I'm living reasonably normally.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

personofinterest said:


> Doh! Yes! Lots of hubbies here too! Thanks!
> 
> First question: How long from diagnosis to surgery for your wife?


My friend had her lumpectomy one month from diagnosis. My coworker had a partial mastectomy 2 weeks from diagnosis.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

My mom just had breast cancer last year which I helped her through so I'll share from that experience.... 

In her late 60s, caught it at Stage 1 during routine mammogram, she had no symptoms. She was referred to oncology based on her mammogram results and had an MRI and PET scan. From those scans they determined her staging and that it had not spread. It was around one month from the time of first oncology appt to surgery. Surgery was lumpectomy, done as an outpatient. It was a long day but she was sent home at the end of the day. She had a 4 inch scar, was put on very mild restrictions such as no lifting, no reaching arms over head, etc for some number of weeks after. The scar had internal stitches and glue on the outside so no going back to get stitches removed, just follow up 6 weeks later with surgeon to see if its healing right. She had some pretty gnarly bruising in the surgery area for a few weeks and some mild pain, but she was handling her pain with OTC meds and did not need the painkillers the doc prescribed except for the first 24 hours after surgery. The surgeon sent her tumor off for analysis, it came back as estrogen positive (I think that is what they call it?) and she did not have the BRAC gene. I cant remember the exact typing of the tumor but I remember that the next stage of her treatment depended on how the tumor came back from pathology. Due to her tumor type and staging, she was told to do radiation but not chemo, and she was put on estrogen-blocking medication which she will have to take for the rest of her life.

After her follow up with the surgeon where everything healed nicely, she had a course of radiation treatments, a few times a week for around two months total. The radiation gave her some mild burns in the treatment area (she said it was like having a bad sunburn) and some nerve pain down her arm. It took a couple of months once radiation was over for the nerve pain to go away. I can't remember exactly how long after radiation finished, but a short time after she did another PET and MRI where they declared all of the cancer was gone. She has no lasting disfigurement from the surgery, just a scar from the incision. 

She is 18 months out now from finishing her radiation treatment and she will have to go for 3D mammograms and MRI/PET scans at regular intervals for the rest of her life. I think they are every 6 months for so many years then it begins to taper off at some point with a long period of no evidence of disease. 

Hope this helps! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I don't remember, but I think weeks. There was a first biopsy. Then first surgery, but that didn't have clean margins, so a second surgery. 

The recommended radiation, but in her case, and after studying, I think that was not appropriate and caused some minor long term problems. 

They also recommended tamoxifin but she declined consdiering the small reduction in risk and the large side effects.


There is a lot of good information on the web. Good to be well informed before you have any discussions so that you know the right questions to ask. 

My and my wife's feeling is that there was too much emphesis on doing everything possible to reduce the (low) chance of death rather than consider quality of life issues. 

She chose not to have reconstruction surgery afterwards. 




personofinterest said:


> Doh! Yes! Lots of hubbies here too! Thanks!
> 
> First question: How long from diagnosis to surgery for your wife?


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Dr Thomas Seyfried has some interesting things to say about cancer in general and treatment in particular. Lotsa youtube presentations and interviews. Wish I'd known about it back in '06 when my Mom had colon cancer. Anyway, it's worth a peekypoo.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

kag123 said:


> My mom just had breast cancer last year which I helped her through so I'll share from that experience....
> 
> In her late 60s, caught it at Stage 1 during routine mammogram, she had no symptoms. She was referred to oncology based on her mammogram results and had an MRI and PET scan. From those scans they determined her staging and that it had not spread. It was around one month from the time of first oncology appt to surgery. Surgery was lumpectomy, done as an outpatient. It was a long day but she was sent home at the end of the day. She had a 4 inch scar, was put on very mild restrictions such as no lifting, no reaching arms over head, etc for some number of weeks after. The scar had internal stitches and glue on the outside so no going back to get stitches removed, just follow up 6 weeks later with surgeon to see if its healing right. She had some pretty gnarly bruising in the surgery area for a few weeks and some mild pain, but she was handling her pain with OTC meds and did not need the painkillers the doc prescribed except for the first 24 hours after surgery. The surgeon sent her tumor off for analysis, it came back as estrogen positive (I think that is what they call it?) and she did not have the BRAC gene. I cant remember the exact typing of the tumor but I remember that the next stage of her treatment depended on how the tumor came back from pathology. Due to her tumor type and staging, she was told to do radiation but not chemo, and she was put on estrogen-blocking medication which she will have to take for the rest of her life.
> 
> ...



This could be my friend's story, almost word for word. It's been 7 years and she's doing great!!


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

kag123 said:


> My mom just had breast cancer last year which I helped her through so I'll share from that experience....
> 
> In her late 60s, caught it at Stage 1 during routine mammogram, she had no symptoms. She was referred to oncology based on her mammogram results and had an MRI and PET scan. From those scans they determined her staging and that it had not spread. It was around one month from the time of first oncology appt to surgery. Surgery was lumpectomy, done as an outpatient. It was a long day but she was sent home at the end of the day. She had a 4 inch scar, was put on very mild restrictions such as no lifting, no reaching arms over head, etc for some number of weeks after. The scar had internal stitches and glue on the outside so no going back to get stitches removed, just follow up 6 weeks later with surgeon to see if its healing right. She had some pretty gnarly bruising in the surgery area for a few weeks and some mild pain, but she was handling her pain with OTC meds and did not need the painkillers the doc prescribed except for the first 24 hours after surgery. The surgeon sent her tumor off for analysis, it came back as estrogen positive (I think that is what they call it?) and she did not have the BRAC gene. I cant remember the exact typing of the tumor but I remember that the next stage of her treatment depended on how the tumor came back from pathology. Due to her tumor type and staging, she was told to do radiation but not chemo, and she was put on estrogen-blocking medication which she will have to take for the rest of her life.
> 
> ...


Thank you and everyone for the responses, especially all the details. I see the oncologist the first time this week.

I'm doing a lot of reading right now.


----------



## Music Lover (Feb 9, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> So I wasn't going to mention it.....but because I cannot STAND the thought of my FB wall or inbox being flooded with words from people I'll have to see every day, I figure strangers are a better starting place.
> 
> Any ladies here have survived breast cancer who would be willing to share? I do better with things when I have information


I'm another man who's watched and tried to help a partner through this awful disease.

If it's any comfort to you, she came through treatment and is still fit and healthy nearly twelve years later. 

One thing that helped my wife though the first few months was to keep a diary of everything that happened to her and her feelings about it. 

We made a blog out of her journey. I'll send you a link by personal message.

Best wishes.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

A friend of mine was diagnosed with BC 10 years ago. She was 24hrs from diagnoses to double mastectomy - but she was only in her early 30's at the time. It hadn't spread, but there was a very high chance of it returning in the other breast and being very aggressive.

She then underwent chemo, and 10 years on she is cancer free, has had two more children and is living her best life. Her daughter will turn 16 this year so she will be tested for the faulty gene, and if it's found, they'll decide how proceed.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

No experience with it myself but well wishes and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I've been treated for breast cancer. My surgery was about two years ago. I had surgery and radiation, and am on a years-long regimen of medication.

I'm happy to share.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Thank you for all the replies and kind thoughts. I'll have more info this week hopefully.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

POI, I am sorry to hear of your diagnosis, I hope everything goes well and you recover and thrive!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

@personofinterest, 

So sorry to hear of diagnosis. 

DW was found lump dr was sure was cancer, and large, so we went in for biopsy. 

Large lump wasn't, a smaller was, and the following biopsy found a tiny one of different C, and an aggressive type that 90% returns and moves so quick catching when readily detectable is almost always too late.

So about 13 years ago, bilateral mastectomy and non silicon reconstruction. 

Better to have life, and all that.

This is the short version but in the end it was good news, it can happen.

Best of luck, 

RR


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

So I am at an early enough stage that I can choose to have a lumpectomy and radiation as opposed to a mastectomy. Hubby and I are talking, praying, and researching.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> So I am at an early enough stage that I can choose to have a lumpectomy and radiation as opposed to a mastectomy. Hubby and I are talking, praying, and researching.


This sounds positive!


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

That sounds like good news! Obviously, the "C" word is never good news... but early detection is always the best news you can get! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

This can be a slower slog than you would like, as they biopsy, MRI, MRI biopsy, etc. And then, once you've had the surgery, they do a genetic test of the tumor to help decide on further treatment. And then the radiation and meds.

So, fasten your seat belt. You will feel much better once they have the lump out.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

alte Dame said:


> This can be a slower slog than you would like, as they biopsy, MRI, MRI biopsy, etc. And then, once you've had the surgery, they do a genetic test of the tumor to help decide on further treatment. And then the radiation and meds.
> 
> So, fasten your seat belt. You will feel much better once they have the lump out.


This is basically what the doc said lol.

I'm supposed to spend a few days considering. Right now I'm considering the lumpectomy. I'm not vain about my chest or anything, but the idea of the drainage tube kinda freaks me. And chemo. I HATE to throw up.


----------



## musiclover (Apr 26, 2017)

Wishing the best to you. 

I’m 56, at 40 I had breast cancer. I went for a check up and by the grace of a God it was discovered. Dr explained that if I went a month earlier it wouldn’t have been detected; a month later it would have been too late. The cancer was aggressive. Talk about life changing, my entire outlook on life changed after that. I came out of that experience a new person. 

It you need someone to talk to, feel free to pm me. I’m sure a lot has changed in 16 years; all for the better.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> This is basically what the doc said lol.
> 
> I'm supposed to spend a few days considering. Right now I'm considering the lumpectomy. I'm not vain about my chest or anything, but the idea of the drainage tube kinda freaks me. And chemo. I HATE to throw up.


There are pretty good meds these days that really help with the nausea of chemo. That's at least something.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Friend of wife going through it now. She has hormone positive type. In regards to recovery: the chemo and radiation treatment would be a lot less intense if she chose the total mastectomy route. Her nipple would have to be replaced with a tattoo. 

Sorry to hear you find yourself in this position.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

alte Dame said:


> There are pretty good meds these days that really help with the nausea of chemo. That's at least something.


The herb is outta this world in 2019. Getting cheaper by the day too. Its anictodal at this point without the fed backing it, but the positive reports on using cannabis to help with the side effects of cancer treatments are all really positive. Even if you've never considered going that route, might be worth it to read up on the subject anyway.


----------



## Music Lover (Feb 9, 2016)

Mr.Married said:


> Friend of wife going through it now. She has hormone positive type. In regards to recovery: the chemo and radiation treatment would be a lot less intense if she chose the total mastectomy route. Her nipple would have to be replaced with a tattoo.
> 
> Sorry to hear you find yourself in this position.


Perhaps things have moved on since my wife was treated and cases will be different. However, there was no talk of a trade off between radical surgery and the intensity of chemo and radio therapies. She opted for lumpectomy because her surgeon advised that there was no evidence that mastectomy would be more beneficial. My wife actually wanted more radical surgery to be on the safe side, but was told it would make no difference to her long term well being.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

My MIL had it and there was just a little in her adjacent lymph node. She only had radiation. That was over 20 years ago. She's now in a nursing home due to Alzheimers. I will be praying for you. Stay positive. You've got this.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

personofinterest said:


> So I am at an early enough stage that I can choose to have a lumpectomy and radiation as opposed to a mastectomy. Hubby and I are talking, praying, and researching.


This is exactly the route my friend took and just the other day she had her 8 year anniversary from having the lumpectomy. She is doing very well. 

I know you're worried about nausea from chemo. My mom was treated for lung cancer and that woman got nausea from EVERYTHING, but not from the chemo oddly enough. I think the drug combinations are so much better now and they've learned to pre-treat with good anti-nausea medication. 

I'm so glad you've caught it so early!!!!


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I had stage I, not very aggressive lobular breast cancer. The lymph nodes were clear. It was hormone-receptive, so I am on medications to eradicate estrogen. So far, so good. The meds make my life pretty miserable, though, since they give me the worst hot flashes at all times of day. It's a small price to pay, I know. You learn to be grateful and to deal (she says as she pulls the ice pack out of the freezer).


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

My wife's journey with breast cancer is a process without a clearly defined beginning or end, but a rather drawn out middle. She's on her 3rd instance presently; two were related, the third came out of nowhere. First two were hormone-receptive (estrogen and progesterone) while the latest is triple-neg. Triple neg, being harder to treat and more aggressive (in general) required removal of breasts. She comes from a family riddle with breast cancer, with both mom and sister being taken by it. Life goes on though; as I said, it's a process for some, while for others/most it's a one-time thing and you're done.

You can let cancer define you, but you don't have to. I live with a bone marrow cancer that can't be cured but likely won't have much effect on lifespan, if I keep on top of my health. A diagnosis of "cancer" doesn't have to change your lifestyle, your aspirations, your relationships. It can, but it doesn't have to. My wife has gone into victim mode while I desire to make cancer the victim. Different people respond differently. It's important to let those close to you know how you feel. And it's important to recognize that cliches are not meant to be cruel and stupid. They're just things people say when they can't relate.

If you do end up having your breasts removed, and would like them replaced, make it clear you don't just want something to stuff a bra (which happened in my wife's case; placement for one side is a bit off, they're hard as a rock, basically I'd say they've been "weaponized", and she chose not to have "nipples" reconstructed or tattooed). 

Best for you on your journey!


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> So I am at an early enough stage that I can choose to have a lumpectomy and radiation as opposed to a mastectomy. Hubby and I are talking, praying, and researching.


The statistics for the lumpectomy with radiation are very good. The mental health aspect is the real driver for the decision though. There may be zero difference in odds of the cancer returning whether mastectomy or lumpectomy/radiation, but some will look at their breasts and see them as a reminder that there could still be something there, why didn't they get them removed, the whole what-if scenario. As I mentioned elsewhere, my wife went through incidence #1 & #2 before finally getting them removed for #3. In retrospect, it might have been better to go the mastectomy route earlier, but it's not a decision we feel any regret about whatsoever. Your mileage may vary.

One thing nobody tells you. The radiation sequence... that 8 weeks or whatever... it takes a toll on you, and it's cumulative. You get more tired as it goes on. You'll recover, but your husband might not understand it because it's invisible and you won't have been warned ahead of time. 

Don't know how old you are, but if your cancer is estrogen-receptive (estrogen+), you'll likely be put on tamoxifin and go through menopause. Don't think chemically-induced menopause is much different from normal but just another thing to be aware of.


----------



## Lukedog (Nov 18, 2015)

I had a biopsy January 7, 2016 and surgery February 2, 2016. I had a stage 1 hormone receptor + lump (ductal carcinoma) in my right breast removed. No lymph node activity. 20 radiation treatments and no chemo. At the time I was diagnosed and then had all my hormonal blood work done I was almost completely post-menopausal. I was 49. I am supposed to be on the tamoxifin or arimidex for five years....and at which time they could change it to 10....but at 9 months in I quit it. I was having too many bad side effects and decided I could not live with that (for me it was bad musculoskeletal and bone pain, fatigue and brain fog). I didn't want to chance another medication and/or a different set of side effects, and decided quality over quantity. I have an 85% I'll never get it again. I'm three years cancer free and living my life. 

Each breast cancer is different in each person and recommended course of treatment varies. Get as much knowledge as you can and keep a journal with thoughts, feelings, questions you want and need to ask your doctor's, etc. So much information and medical terms are thrown at you it's hard to keep it all straight. If possible, It's good to take someone with you to your appointments as a second set of ears. 

Prayers to you for a complete recovery! Keep us posted as to your progress. I'm wishing you the very best!


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Looks like the ban is lifted. Missed you! 

How are things going on this front? I've been thinking about you a lot recently wondering how you're doing.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I had the lumpectomy Wednesday. The doctor is optimistic. I'm sure but good. I wanted to thank everyone who contributed through mid-June. The information was helpful.

I'd love to have been able to ask more during those couple of weeks leading up to the procedure, but......yaknow 

Thanks for the good wishes. I wish you all well in your journeys.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

personofinterest said:


> I had the lumpectomy Wednesday. The doctor is optimistic. I'm sure but good. I wanted to thank everyone who contributed through mid-June. The information was helpful.
> 
> I'd love to have been able to ask more during those couple of weeks leading up to the procedure, but......yaknow
> 
> Thanks for the good wishes. I wish you all well in your journeys.


Great to hear things went well! Keep kicking ass. I'm not sure you know any other way to do things though. :wink2:


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Glad to hear that you have cleared this hurdle!

As the surgery heals, so, too, will any anxiety and stress you feel about it. With every new 'clear' test result, the closer you come to (kind of) taking it in your stride.

If you're doing radiation and no chemo, the radiation is a nothing burger in terms of pain and anxiety - it's really more of a 'I have to be at the hospital every day' sort of pain, which is no biggie.

Best of luck going forward -


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> but......yaknow


Welcome back. Optimistic is good.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Glad to hear it went well! Take it easy while you recover <3

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

personofinterest said:


> I had the lumpectomy Wednesday. The doctor is optimistic. I'm sure but good. I wanted to thank everyone who contributed through mid-June. The information was helpful.
> 
> I'd love to have been able to ask more during those couple of weeks leading up to the procedure, but......yaknow
> 
> Thanks for the good wishes. I wish you all well in your journeys.


Praying for speedy recovery.

My wife had two friends go through breast cancer treatment in the last couple of years. Both around 50-ish....seems common.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Good news. No big spread. Radiation and done!


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

​


personofinterest said:


> Good news. No big spread. Radiation and done!


Hell yeah! :woohoo:


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

That's fantastic news! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukedog (Nov 18, 2015)

Just catching up. Great news! Do you have to take any of the medications for 5/10 years?


----------

